# Daffy and the mirror.



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I have two khaki Campbells atm, a male, Daffy and his female, Jemina. He is so protective of her, he like an old fashioned alpha male. One day they followed me into the shed (where I keep some of their food) and he caught sight of his reflection in a mirror I had propped up in there. His subsequent behaviour was classic, he saw his reflection as another male trying to pinch his female, so he set off into battle mode to try and rid the shed of this threat. he battled his reflection none stop for about 10mins before I had to throw him out. Even Jemina thought he'd gone nuts.

This is Daffy fighting his reflection.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

aww bless we have a mirror in the duck/chicken house our girlies love looking in it but its funny when the go round the back of it and look very puzzledwhy nothing there lolut:ut:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwww thats so sweeet!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2012)

awwwwww bless her


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

so sweet and innocent your pet is ...


----------

